# Live Trapping Beavers?



## ashtonmj (May 3, 2004)

I have a close family friend that is the beginings of a beave problem on their property and will eventually need removal before they start to loose property. I have only lightly browsed the rules and regs for Beaver in Ohio so I am in the dark. I need general and detailed info for preferably live trapping, or agency contacts that do removal and relocation of nuissance animals. Feel free to PM me rather than in the thread.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Beaver season just came in, so now's the time to do it. Hiring someone to come and live trap them will get very costly, as it doesn't just happen overnight. It can take quite a while to remove a colony. Check out his site: http://www.ohiostatetrapper.org/forum/
I'm pretty sure someone there will be willing to trap them out.
No matter what method used, most likely there will eventually be more move in. Establishing a relationship now with a trapper could help your friend in the future, because there's a good chance he'll need them again.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2005)

Im a member of The Ohio State Trappers. Where abouts is this pond located?


----------



## ashtonmj (May 3, 2004)

It is not a pond (yet), it is a reach of Big Creek, which is a major tributary of the Grand River. I walked the property a ways back along it last week. There has obviuosly been activity further downstream for some time as some of the downed trees are fairly old. I found a dam lower downstream on a large floodplain but doesnt seem to be retaining much water. The nuisance comes in about a quarter mile upstream where a large tree fell across the channel on their property and beavers have apparently taken that up as a new stronghold with fresh downed trees scattered about, although they dont seem to be placing them there. There is no water retention as of yet, and hopefully all this water blew it out, but if this was to be turned into a dam they would most likely lose about anywhere from 1/8 to 1/3 of their property, along with a healthy section of stream being inundated.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

i just took the trappers ed class and know of a guy that can help you....... he is the teacher for the class out at Goodyear hunting and fishing club and a member of the fur trappers assn. i think it is #8 ne Ohio he also does nucence trapping for the div. of wildlife for beavers and other fur bearing animals around the state at places like lake Rockwell he lives on 43 in Magadore his name is Al kisemore (i think that is how you spell it?) i can get you his number i just got to call my buddy to get it..............i know that most of beaver trapping is done with body griping traps that are put under the water at the entrance to dens or beaver "highways" and when the beaver swims through it it snaps shut and kills instantly and keeps the beaver hidden under the water but you may be able to live trap them too i am new to it this is my first season and Al has been doing it forever and has every trap known to man so i am sure he can help you let me know if you want his number if he cant do it i am sure he can put you in touch with a person in your area that can take care of it for you he they all know one another............beaver are one of the more desired furs to trap and seem to bring the higher price at least that is what happened at the fur sale i went to last month ...........let me know........Jim


----------



## ashtonmj (May 3, 2004)

Thanks for all the info so far, its much appreciated. If you do have a specific phone #, person, personally interested, etc feel free to PM me so I can get you in touch with the property owner.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

sure i will call him this afternoon and pm you the number later today i am just about to get off work then bed time then i will call him talk to ya later......jim


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

called my buddy today and talked to his wife ...... he has gone to indiania to pick up a load with his truck but he will be back in state thur. i will get the number then.......jim


----------

